# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  Locazione di immobili:

## ROBERTO5096

segnalo uno studio di settore a mio avviso straordinario !  :EEK!:  
Immobiliare con 10 immobili strumentali affittati. Situata in un paesino della bassa pianura padana e che fattura 33.500 EURO. Paga interessi per mutui annui per euro 14.000. In pratica con gli affitti si paga gli investimenti anche perchè il mercato non permette di chiedere di più. Bene inserendo tutti i dati nello studio di settore TG40U viene proposto un adeguamento al Ricavo Puntuale di    7 3 . 2 0 0 , 0 0   !!!!!!!  :EEK!:  
Ma che testa fina ha creato questo mostro ?  :Confused:  
Voglio anche pensare che ci sia un pò di imponibile che sparisce ma   ACCIDERBOLINA da 33.500 a 106.700 se fosse vero due sono le cose : o chi affitta è scemo perchè affitta sottocosto oppure chi affitta è scema perchè la stà facendo tanto grossa da lampeggiare sulle scrivanie degli accertatori !
Ma sono più propenso a credere che lo studio contenga qualche meccanismo un pò sballato (per non essere volgari)

----------


## Alessandra

e questo non è nulla!!! A me di una immobiliare risulta non congrua ne coerente ne normale perchè ha acquistato altre 2 immobili nel 2006 ma solo 1 l'ha affittato da settembre 2006 da adeguare 127.000.... ma non ci penso neanche!!!  e poi con la storia che il commercilialista può certificare le motivazioni per cui non è congrua come hanno comunicato.... molte immobiliari non si addeguano.... mica possono aumentare l'affitto.... se l'nquilino può pagarti 700 e nella zona a più di 800 non trovi che fai.... ti adegui ???? 
Io ho il caso di un edile cod atecofin 45211 che per il simpatico studio di settore dovrebbe adeguarsi di 101.000, non si adegua perchè l'anno scorso aveva rimanenze di immobile merce finali divenute iniziali nel 2006 per 158.000, non riuscendo a vendere nel mercato di Tarvisio ha venduto a privato a  135000... inoltre i lavori in appalto e subappalto che effettua per terzi a dicembre 2006 li ha teminati  non aveva più nessun contratto il corso fino al 10.03.2007.... mentre nel 2005 aveva rimanenze per lavori ultraaanauli di  96000... esce in perdita e deve adeguarsi? e su che base poi?
Allora certificheremo che non è congruo ne coerente perchè lavori in appalto terminati al 01.12.2006 non ha rimanenze mentre l'anno scorso aveva rimanenze di immobili merce e di lavori ultrannuali in corso... andremo a contenzioso e poi voglio vedere che dicono!!!! 
Alessandra :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## LucZan

Questi ricavi, a mio avviso, derivano da un'errata costruzione della funzione di ricavo stessa. http://forum.commercialistatelematic...ead.php?t=1304 
A mio avviso, rimane decisivo il fatto che:
- la societ&#224; sia considerata operativa e non di comodo;
- la congruit&#224; dei canoni di locazione esista sia in riferimento all'art. 41-ter DPR n. 600/73 che all'Osservatorio dei prezzi del mercato mobiliare gestito dall'Agenzia del Territorio (che gratuitamente, permette la consultazione online delle quotazioni sia di compravendita che locazione, aggiornate all'ultimo semestre): http://www.agenziaterritorio.it/serv...ione/index.htm 
Se tutti questi presupposti sono verificati, lo studio di settore da solo, senza specifici riscontri, non ha alcuna attendibilit&#224;, n&#232; valore probatorio, sia in fase contenziosa che di contraddittorio.
Attendo pareri.

----------


## ROBERTO5096

pienamente d'accordo con la tua analisi. Quindi nessun adeguamento e attesa per contenzioso ma fortemente difendibile.  :Cool:   ovviamente però con menate che sarebbero evitabili con qualche cervello un tantino più sveglio tra quelli che preparano gli studi. Ma credo che abbiano tutti l'ultimo cd di Zucchero !!!! :Big Grin:

----------

